# Moving to Poland - Help with self-emloyment



## Jars777 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello everyone

My husband and I are moving to Poland in May and I have a question regarding my work. I currently work for a company in the UK and I am currently in the process of working out if I could continue to work as a consultant for the same company but from Poland.

So basically I would do my current job but from Poland and not as an employee but as a self-employed consultant living and registered in Poland and therefore paying tax there.

Has anyone done similar to this (with any country combination) and has any advice for me?

Thank you

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi J,

This is perfectly possible - I know because I've done it myself !

You'll probably need a little help in establishing the sole trading entity here and I'd be quite willing to assist in this area if you'd like me to.

All the best !


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marketshare said:


> Hi J,
> 
> This is perfectly possible - I know because I've done it myself !
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome

Please do answer questions on the forum as that will pass on the knowledge.

Maiden


----------



## Jars777 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you for your offer to help. I would really appreciate that. Are you contactable somehow? Please could you confirm that this offer would be free of charge, just to avoid misunderstandings.

But in order to honour the admins comment I would like to ask further questions to share the knowledge here.

My question would be if I would be running a risk to be classed as a quasi-employee (fictitious self-employment) and if this could bear tax issues or other problems?! I would want to try to do my current job (as employee) as self-employed and would therefore only have one customer. 

Do you know if there are any other implications? 

Thanks
Jars


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jars777 said:


> Thank you for your offer to help. I would really appreciate that. Are you contactable somehow? Please could you confirm that this offer would be free of charge, just to avoid misunderstandings.
> 
> But in order to honour the admins comment I would like to ask further questions to share the knowledge here.
> 
> ...




No one may contact you via this site and charge a commision..sharing knoweldge is helpful to all who read the posts.


Thank you for asking a question. lets hope you get a reply

Maiden.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi J,


1) I'm assuming you'll be renting property during your stay here. That being the case you'll need the owner of the property to register you at the address and additionally obtain his permission to use that address as your sole- trading company address. Some will agree, some may not.

2) You will then need to establish a NIP number ( Tax Identification Number) with the Tax Office covering the area you will be living in

3) You will then need to establish a REGON number for the sole trading company

4) You will then need to establish banking facilities for the company

5) Unless you speak or understand Polish you will need an accountant to handle the monthly tax returns - this is not expensive if you know where to go.

The process, whilst straightforward, can become both stressful and time consuming if you go the route of handling yourself. I'm not saying that you won't be able to arrange - just that there are easier options.


----------



## Jars777 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello
Thank you for your reply. I am not sure if I have missed any information as your post was edited. 

Please see my comments below:



marketshare said:


> Hi J,
> 
> 1) I'm assuming you'll be renting property during your stay here. That being the case you'll need the owner of the property to register you at the address and additionally obtain his permission to use that address as your sole- trading company address. Some will agree, some may not.


Yes we will be renting. Thank you for the advice to check with the landlord.



marketshare said:


> 2) You will then need to establish a NIP number ( Tax Identification Number) with the Tax Office covering the area you will be living in
> 
> 3) You will then need to establish a REGON number for the sole trading company


If my husband wants to be self-employed as well, would you advise us to be one company or would it be better to be both sole-traders? Or are there strict limitations on what you can do under the umbrella of one company? My husband would be doing English tuitions and teaching. I would mainly work for the company in England, being responsible for marketing of a bilingual site. I would also do small amounts of translation for other companies. Do you think this is possible within one company?



marketshare said:


> 4) You will then need to establish banking facilities for the company
> 
> 5) Unless you speak or understand Polish you will need an accountant to handle the monthly tax returns - this is not expensive if you know where to go.
> 
> The process, whilst straightforward, can become both stressful and time consuming if you go the route of handling yourself. I'm not saying that you won't be able to arrange - just that there are easier options.


We are already in contact with a Polish accountant, so we should be fine there.

Thanks
J


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

My target was originally Canada, and that position we thought we'd relocate for, was dissolved. 

Still doing research on relocating. We are semi-flexible. I was curious Is there a Poland board here? I was not able to find it and only found Poland related anything by typing poland into the google window here on this site. 

MaidenScotland where on the forum would someone "pass on the knowledge" or find more info on Poland, if there is no particular Poland forum? Thank you!


----------



## coccodrillo (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi. I'm a Polish expat with some knowledge on running businesses in Poland. What do you want to know perhaps i know the answer.


----------



## farzasha (Dec 15, 2016)

coccodrillo said:


> Hi. I'm a Polish expat with some knowledge on running businesses in Poland. What do you want to know perhaps i know the answer.


Hi I would like to move to Poland and do restaurant or catering business, could you please help me by providing details of obtaining license, renting property plus any other formalities to be completed and minimum investment details too - thank you


----------



## J_Manicki (Mar 30, 2017)

You won't need license, but you will have to obtain a SANEPID postive decission (for every person that would work with the food). 
To register the company I may suggest using help of some natives.


----------

